# Other names for slingshots



## GrizG

I'd be interested in hearing of other names for slingshots... if any. Do they carry other monikers in different regions of the U.S. for example? It would not surprise me to hear that individuals call them by other names themselves, or that individuals have named their slingshots. I'm more interested however in regional differences and the history (if known) of how they came to be known by those names. I'm also not really interested in foreign language translations for the word "slingshot" but would be interested in names that are not translations per se. Just curious!


----------



## bigron

in the south some people call them flips,bean shooters,in europe they call them catapults,i don't know if that helps


----------



## GrizG

bigron said:


> in the south some people call them flips,bean shooters,in europe they call them catapults,i don't know if that helps


Yes, this is the kind of thing I had in mind... Tkx


----------



## bigron

GrizG said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the south some people call them flips,bean shooters,in europe they call them catapults,i don't know if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the kind of thing I had in mind... Tkx
Click to expand...

anytime there is a lot of information and real good people on this forum just look around and don't be afraid to ask,nice to meet you :wave:


----------



## Imperial

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/?p=125829


----------



## Tentacle Toast

They have lots of monikers...some of them quite clever


----------



## jazz

Hi GrizG and all,

I think that in the languages of Bosnia and Herzegovina the name for the slingshot comes from the move and the sound the fish makes when you come close to it, then it suddnly makes a strong jerk with its tail and gets lost in the shallow waters.

Most close term I found in English is "dabble"; however, reading the explanation in the dictionary I think that this term is basicaly it, but relates to a weaker move. What I am reffering to is realy a sudden, strong "dabble".

That word for the slingshot is "prachka", where "ch" part is reading in English similar to "ch" in "teacher".

But I must admit that I am not sure if that is how "prachka" got its name..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Wingshooter

When I was a kid in Millard County Utah and we called them "Flippers". A slingshot to us was a David and Goliath sling and we all carried them. Also a catapult was heavy equipment to beat down the walls of a castle.


----------



## GrizG

bigron said:


> anytime there is a lot of information and real good people on this forum just look around and don't be afraid to ask,nice to meet you :wave:


I've been stopping by for a few weeks... It's been interesting to see the wide variety of slingshots. Me... I've still got the Holy Grail of slingshots from the 1960s.... a Wham-O Sportsman. For a pre-teen kid there was nothing better in those days! I've had the frame, sans bands, in storage for decades... couldn't find bands any more in the stores and let it go at that. One day I was in the supply cabinet in my office and found 5/8"X7" rubber bands... that led me to the www where I found the company offered three different bands that size which led me to search for slingshot forums to find out which type worked best. I ordered a box of bands... dug out my leather scraps and made up a new pouch. I assembled the pieces with leather sewing thread (which is waxed) and started shooting!

While resurrecting the Sportsman I noticed how crudely it was made... asymmetrical, band saw marks all around, the band slots were cut crooked and the forks were slightly different lengths. I knew I could do better! With that I traced the Sportsman on some MDF, flipped it over and traced it again over the first tracing and then refined the lines to gain symmetry. I band sawed it out and faired the edges to the line with a rasp and sandpaper to complete my template.

It took a few tries with the machines to refine the process... I traced the template on white oak and band sawed it to rough shape. Next the template was attached to the rough cut blank with double stick tape. I then used my shaper with a 2" cutter and guide bearings to shape the outside of the frame. The shaper cutter was too big for the inside (kept grabbing) of the fork so I used the router table with a flush cutting bit for that. The edges were all eased with a roundover bit on the router table. Lastly I cut the band slots on the bandsaw. A little sanding with 100 grit and the frame was ready for a couple coats of wipe on polyurethane. I made 11 frames from one white oak board, a board that wasn't of much use for anything else due to checks, knots, twist, etc. Another project in the shop this past weekend left me with enough white oak scraps to make about 6-8 more frames. 

I need to make up more pouches, etc. and assemble the slingshots. Then I'm going to give them to my friends and sons who I know will enjoy them... at least for a few hours!


----------



## GrizG

Imperial said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/?p=125829


Very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Prototype.x

My grandpa calls em poppers,plinkers, or slings


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption

In Sweden we call them slangbellor. Slang means tube (probably because of bicycle inner tubes), but I have no idea were "bella" comes from.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

In Slovakia its "gumipuška" , gumi means rubber and puška means rifle.

But also, most of the time people call them uncorre "prak" which is the Slovak word for sling.

However "prak" is the correct word for slingshot in Czech language.


----------



## Byudzai

We had some German buddies in St. Louis for a summer, and I was told the German word is "Zwille." I know the OP asked for not-other-language terms, but I just love that one. He said it doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## GrizG

Byudzai said:


> We had some German buddies in St. Louis for a summer, and I was told the German word is "Zwille." I know the OP asked for not-other-language terms, but I just love that one. He said it doesn't really mean anything.


It seems like this would be OK... it isn't a translation of the word slingshot, it's another name for them. I kind of like it too!


----------



## wll

I have named my modified Daisy slings:

*ERPD* or Elastomeric Retraction Propulsion Device ?

wll


----------



## GZK-CHINA

Hi,in China we call slingshot "弓"or"弹弓"~


----------



## Flatband

Shanghai= Australia

Gomero/Resorta=Mexico

Shleuder=Germany

Boile,Catty,and a few more =England

Fionda=Italy

Tirachinas=Spain

Flip,Bean Shooter,Slingshot=U.S.

Fronde=France

There might be a few more on the Glossary page too. i can't remember any more right now ( getting past bed time! )


----------



## leon13

Shleuder =Germany
Katschi is the name I had when I was a little bit younger, just a little bit ;-)
Cheers
Oh and that's what wikipedia got :
Die Zwille (auch Zwuschel, Flitsche, Fletsche, Zwistel, Zwiesel, Katapult, Kartzi, Katschi, Kreuzbergschleuder, Spatzenschießer, Zwockel, Gambel, Schlatte, Steinschleuder oder einfach Schleuder)


----------



## mr. green

Tirador - Philippines

Pintik - Southern Philippines


----------



## GrizG

It is interesting how universal slingshots are... found throughout the world it seems!


----------



## Irishshooter

The traditional name for one here in Ireland is "gat" that is not Irish and is prenounced like cat but with the g at the start.


----------



## karle

In Argentina and Uruguay it is called "honda". In Italy "fionda".


----------



## the-flat-bandit

I got a Scottish pal and he calls it a "puggie" .not sure how common that is up there


----------



## Quercusuber

Don't forget "FISGA" or "FUNDA" in Portugal!!!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flipgun

Flipguns and Ow!Mythumb!


----------



## flaco

In Cuba is known as "tira piedras"


----------



## tog77

Lancashire, England in the 80/90s they were known as twoggies locally, or catapults generally.


----------



## jazz

tog77 said:


> Lancashire, England in the 80/90s they were known as twoggies locally, or catapults generally.


Hi tog77,

I am not native english speaker so I would like to know what "twoggies" mean?

Well, I assume that it means "something that has two of something" and in slingshots "two of the prongs".

If this is so, then it would solve my old problem of translating into english how we used to call slinghots without forks (barebacks) and those with forks: "oneggies" and "twoggies", am I right?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## tog77

Hi jazz,

To be honest, I dont think it mean anything, was just local kids slang.

It isn't from the word 'two' , its pronounced like froggies 

That's the plural BTW, singular 'twoggy'.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Now that we are into rewriting history and eliminating anything that offends the weak minded I'll have to refrain from telling what slingshots were called when I was growing up. My Dad was from Texas and his Dad was from Alabama. So they referred to slingshots as the weapon of choice for those who could not afford firearms. But if I dared type it someone would get all offended and go hysterical because I used the a now forbidden word.


----------



## brucered

Jolly Roger said:


> But if I dared type it someone would get all offended and go hysterical because I used the a now forbidden word.


If it is a racial slur like one of your previous posts that drew a lot of attention, then yes, people will get offended.

Not everything that was acceptable 87y ago, is acceptable now, it's just a fact.


----------



## tastetickles

In my country's native tongue we call them lastik which derives from the word "elastic"


----------



## Jolly Roger

Bruce I do hope to make it to 87.


----------



## Ibojoe

In the hills where I grew up they were called flips or beanflip. Every kid and adult that I knew had one.


----------



## Kalevala

Here in Finland slingshot is called "ritsa".

I wish I could explain how to pronounce that :iono:


----------



## Ukprelude

the-flat-bandit said:


> I got a Scottish pal and he calls it a "puggie" .not sure how common that is up there


Certainly where I'm from (centeal scotland) puggie is the term that was used for one, I only stopped calling them puggies on the forum a while ago because I didn't think anyone would know what it ment  also catty or gutty

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit

In some countries, racial references are still made for slingshots. The Spanish "Tirachina" (pronounced teera cheena) is from tira, to throw, and china for a Chinese person. The more common name in Panama is biombo, which means nothing so far as I know.


----------



## Sago

When I was a lad living in Derbyshire U.K. we called them dobbers.


----------



## K Williams

Guttapercs - Barbados


----------



## pariana

In Korea, we call 'se - chong'
Se is bird, chong is gun.

나의 SM-T550 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Ukprelude

pariana said:


> In Korea, we call 'se - chong'
> Se is bird, chong is gun.
> 
> 나의 SM-T550 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Very interesting mate 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchunker

Rural South of old.... Juvember.


----------

